# Benutzerkonto-Rechte ändern - aber wie?



## Klappstuhl (12. März 2008)

*Daten sichern - Benutzerkonto-Rechte ändern - aber wie?*

Hallo Forum!

Folgende Situation:
Der Rechner eines Freundes ist abgeraucht und wie das halt immer so ist, braucht er dringend Daten die auf der Festplatte sind.
Kein Problem dachte ich und setzte sie einfach in mein externes HDD-Gahäuse ein. Soweit sogut, ich konnte viele Daten kopieren, aber bei den Benutzerkonten unter dem Pfad:
"F:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Egon" kommt umgehend die Fehlermeldung, Zugriff verweigert!

Also nun die Frage wie komm ich an die Daten? 

Diese Sachen habe ich als Tipps im Netz gefunden und schon probiert - ohne Erfolg:

1. Start im Abgesicherten Modus
2. Rechtsklick - Eigenschaften - Freigabe
3. Ausführen - CMD - cd.. - cd..

Cacls F:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Egon [und hier tausende von verschiedenen Einstellungen]

Ich glaube mit dem Cacls Befehl liege ich schon ganz gut, aber ich bekomme den richtigen Befehl nicht zusammen und ich weiß auch nicht, ob ich die Rechte so überhaupt ändern kann, denn ich hab normal mit meinem PC gebootet und dann eben die ext. Festplatte angeschaltet!
Vielleicht brauche ich auch einfach nur ein bestimmtes Programm - waaaaah...


Ich brauche bitte eure Hilfe!


----------



## HORNSWOGGLE (12. März 2008)

Der Administrator (Dein Kumpel) oder du musst die Daten Freigeben bzw. den Ordner oder Laufwerk wo die Daten drin sind!;-)




____________________
Bitte Bewerten! DANKE!
____________________


----------



## Klappstuhl (12. März 2008)

HORNSWOGGLE hat gesagt.:


> Der Administrator (Dein Kumpel) oder du musst die Daten Freigeben bzw. den Ordner oder Laufwerk wo die Daten drin sind!;-)



Das möchte ich ja gerne tun, aber wie?

Wie gesagt der Rechner von ihm ist abgeraucht, also kann ich nicht von der Platte booten und da was umstellen - logisch eigentlich...
Also die Platte wo die Daten sich befinden ist auch die Platte wo sich Win XP drauf befindet, die ganze Platte ist eine Patition.


----------



## HORNSWOGGLE (12. März 2008)

Dann musst du die Festplatte in dein rechner einbauen anderst gehts nicht irgendwie musst du ja mit ihr verbunden sein und sie Freigeben,wenn du einen Ordner oder so Frei geben möchtest dann einfach Rechtsklick drauf und auf Freigabe, dort einfach mal lesen und die CheckBox einhaken und auf Übernehmen, dann auf Ok, dann fertig, dann geht das auch von deinem externen Laufwerk.;-)


____________________
Bitte Bewerten! DANKE!
____________________


----------



## Klappstuhl (12. März 2008)

Sicher, dass ich sie dazu einbauen muss und nicht die ext. Verbindung genügt?!


----------



## HORNSWOGGLE (12. März 2008)

Wenn du nicht extern auf sie zugreiffen kannst dann schätze ich ja,du solltest aber deine Festplatte wo dein System drauf ist auch von dort Booten und die von deinem Kumpel als Slave anschließen also als Sekundär,als zweites.;-)

____________________
Bitte Bewerten! DANKE!
____________________


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (12. März 2008)

HORNSWOGGLE hat gesagt.:


> Dann musst du die Festplatte in dein rechner einbauen anderst gehts nicht irgendwie musst du ja mit ihr verbunden sein und sie Freigeben,wenn du einen Ordner oder so Frei geben möchtest dann einfach Rechtsklick drauf und auf Freigabe, dort einfach mal lesen und die CheckBox einhaken und auf Übernehmen, dann auf Ok, dann fertig, dann geht das auch von deinem externen Laufwerk.;-)


Kann es sein, dass du hier gerade die Netzwerkfreigabe mit Dateiberechtigungen verwechselst? Ob man eine Festplatte direkt an das Mainboard anstöpselt oder über USB darauf zugreift, macht für die Dateiberechtigungen keinen Unterschied. 

Klappstuhl, hast du schon versucht, als Administrator auf die entsprechenden Verzeichnisse zuzugreifen?


----------



## HORNSWOGGLE (12. März 2008)

Einfach die den Odner wo die Daten drin sind Freigeben, dann kannst du sie Bearbeiten, dann hast du Zugriff vielleicht brauchst du aber auchnoch BN und Passwort von deinem Kumpel.

____________________
Bitte Bewerten! DANKE!
____________________


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (12. März 2008)

HORNSWOGGLE hat gesagt.:


> Einfach die den Odner wo die Daten drin sind Freigeben, dann kannst du sie Bearbeiten, dann hast du Zugriff vielleicht brauchst du aber auchnoch BN und Passwort von deinem Kumpel.


Und ich glaube immer noch, dass du die Netzwerkfreigabe mit den Dateisystemberechtigungen verwechselst. Benutzername und Passwort nützen hier nichts, da diese nicht im Dateisystem hinterlegt sind (Benutzer, Gruppen und andere Objekte werden bei NTFS über eine ID identifiziert).


----------



## Klappstuhl (12. März 2008)

Ja, ich denke auch, das Hornswoggle da was verwechselt!

Naja in der Not hab ich gerade die Platte intern angeschlossen - nun wie erwartet, geht noch weniger!

Sie wird erkannt und angezeigt, klicke ich drauf: "Datenträger ist nicht formatiert wollen sie nun...."

@Matthias
ähm wie meinst du das?

Natürlich habe ich meinen PC als Admin gebootet, aber das dürfte damit nichts zutun haben.
Auf der Platte als Admin anmelden - öh nein wie ? keine Ahnung!

Nocheinmal zur Erinnerung, es befinden sich Daten in einem Benutzerordner auf der HDD, die ich sichern möchte, aber auf Grund der Benutzerrchte nicht ran komme!


----------



## HORNSWOGGLE (12. März 2008)

Naja kein Plan wie du das hast aber ich hoffe ich konnte weiter helfen!


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (12. März 2008)

Klappstuhl hat gesagt.:


> Natürlich habe ich meinen PC als Admin gebootet, aber das dürfte damit nichts zutun haben.


Wenn der angemeldete Benutzer keinen Einfluss auf die geltenden Zugriffsrechte hätte, was dann?

Versuch doch mal dir als Administrator Leserechte auf das Verzeichnis zu verschaffen (z.B. indem du den Besitzer änderst). Ich hab grade kein Windows zur Hand, aber soweit ich mich erinnere, müsste man das in den Ordnereigenschaften im Reiter „Sicherheit“ bewerkstelligen können. 

Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## Klappstuhl (13. März 2008)

Matthias Reitinger hat gesagt.:


> Wenn der angemeldete Benutzer keinen Einfluss auf die geltenden Zugriffsrechte hätte, was dann?
> 
> Versuch doch mal dir als Administrator Leserechte auf das Verzeichnis zu verschaffen (z.B. indem du den Besitzer änderst). Ich hab grade kein Windows zur Hand, aber soweit ich mich erinnere, müsste man das in den Ordnereigenschaften im Reiter „Sicherheit“ bewerkstelligen können.
> 
> ...



Ich als Admin habe wohl keinen Zugriff weil ich mich beim booten meines PC´s mit meinem Login anmelde geht ja auch nihct anders, da ich ja nicht von seiner Platte booten kann.

Der Reiter Sicherheit ist nicht verfügbar!

Ich muß irgendwie wohl die echte des Ordners ändern, darum geht es ja die ganze Zeit.
Oder eben wie ich die DAten mit Hilfe eines Tools auslesen kann...


----------



## Dimenson (13. März 2008)

Moment, prüf erstmal ob dein Benutzer in lokalen Administratorengruppe sich mit einbezieht. 

Start - Einstellungen - Systemsteuerung  - Verwaltung - Computerverwaltung , da gibts ne Spalte Benutzer und Gruppen oder sowas, nachschauen prüfen.

Und bei den Ordner Egon, solltest du den Besitzer ändern auf dich, Sicherheitseinstellung - Erweitert - Besitzer.

Also wenn dein Benutzer in der Administratorengruppe ist. sollte es eigentlich keine Probleme geben


----------



## Klappstuhl (13. März 2008)

@ Dimenson

Also beide Einstellungen konnte ich nicht finden!

Wenn ich die Computerverwaltung starte sieht das so bei mir aus:

+System
--Ereignisanzeige
--Freigegebene Ordner
--Leistungsprotokolle und W.
--Geräte Manager

+Datenspeicher
--Wechselmedien
--Defragmentierung
--Datenträgerverwaltung

+Dienste und Anwendungen
--Dienste
--WMI-Steuerung
--Indexdienste

Keine Ahnung was du meinst die haben zum teil noch Unterordner, wo ich auch nichts finden konnte. (Ich benutze XP Home Edition)



> Und bei den Ordner Egon, solltest du den Besitzer ändern auf dich, Sicherheitseinstellung - Erweitert - Besitzer.
> 
> Also wenn dein Benutzer in der Administratorengruppe ist. sollte es eigentlich keine Probleme geben



Wo nehme ich diese Änderung mit dem Besitzer genau vor?
Wenn ich mit rechts auf den Ordner klicke und Eigenschaften wähle habe ich folgende Reiter:

Allgemein|Freigabe|Anpassen


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (13. März 2008)

Klappstuhl hat gesagt.:


> (Ich benutze XP Home Edition)


Das ist natürlich eine wichtige Information. Schau mal hier: http://home.arcor.de/lord_nelson/faq/sicherheit.html#7.3.

Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## Dimenson (14. März 2008)

Also, das sieht so für mich aus, als wärst du kein Admin. Ausser ich täusche mich bei den Optionen in der Home Edition.

Versuch dich mal direkt als Administrator anzumelden ohne PW. Wenn du nicht die erweiterte Anmeldung hast, solltest du die aktivieren. Unter Systemsteuerung - Benutzerkontoverwaltung - Art der Anmeldung oder so müsste da dran stehen, beide Optionen deaktivieren. und dann dich abmelden und versuchen als Administrator rein zukommen.

Ansonsten weiß ich grad auch nicht mehr weiter


----------



## olqs (14. März 2008)

Es sollte reichen wenn sein Benutzer Mitglied der Administratoren Gruppe ist.

Kannst du das Besitzrecht des Ordners übernehmen?

Rechtsklick auf Ordner -> Eigenschaften -> Sicherheitseinstellungen

Danach im neuen Fenster Zugriffseinstellungen den Reiter Besitzer auswählen.
Dort den Haken bei "Besitzer für Untercontainer und Objekte ersetzen" setzen und auf Übernehmen klicken.


----------



## CSANecromancer (14. März 2008)

In einem ähnlich gelagerten Fall bin ich damals so vorgegangen:
- 2,5 Stunden lang mit dem Berechtigungssystem unter Windows rumgeschlagen und rumgeärgert.
- Knoppix (Ubuntu oder was sonst genehm ist)-*Live*-CD gezogen.
- Rechner mit Live-CD gebootet.
- Laufwerk mit Daten eingebunden.
- Daten kopiert

Keine Ahnung, ob das auch hier helfen könnte, aber ich hatte das Gefühl, dass sich ein Linux einen feuchten Dreck um die windowsinternen Berechtigungen kümmert und vollen (Lese-)Zugriff auf alles zulässt. Da ich keinen "echten" Linuxrechner zur Hand hatte, habe ich mir damals halt mit einer Live-CD beholfen.

Vielleicht klappt's ja so.


----------



## Klappstuhl (16. März 2008)

Hi!

Problem gelöst! ;-]

CSANecromancer gab mir den richtigen Denkanstoss! ->LiveCD

Ich habe mir die Knoppix LifeCD gezogen und probiert, leider konnte ich sie nicht booten. (schwarzer Bildschirm & ja ich habe im BIOS die richtige Reihenfolge - irgendeine Fehlermeldung mit Kernel bla bla...) Schade eigentlich, denn Knoppix ist doch immermal nützlich - naja das ist ein anderes Problem.

Also erinnerte ich mich, das ich ja noch solch eine LiveCD von Windows habe.
Super Sache für all Jene, die Knoppix nicht mögen! Nennt sich Windows PE!
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_Windows_PE

Naja eben diese Version bootet das gesammte Windows im RAM von CD und es interessiert die Benutzerrechte anscheinend und komischer Weise nicht. Also schön alles kopiert und gesichert!

VIELEN DANK AN ALLE, DIE SICH HIER IN DIESEM THREAD BEMÜHTEN MIR ZU HELFEN 

Dennoch würde es mich interessieren, wie diese DOS- Eingabe funktioniert - siehe meinen ersten Beitrag in diesem Thread!


----------

